# The Strip Bass Betta from Pet Co (BAY AREA)



## eMcEeNeSs (Jan 8, 2013)

The Strip Bass Betta from Pet Co (BAY AREA)

It says Double Tail Male on the circular box, but uh, this one is very unusual.
On the top side viewing down you can see his or her internals, and its definitely not due to weight issue or mistreatment. This breed is unique unsure which can someone help me? It also has some kind of green reflector strips on its side, almost like it can glow under green light. Why on earth is this betta so transparent, is it even a betta or is a it a sea bass? Is it an oversize female betta? I am so confuse! I can also see its brains, you can see in the picture.... It is like twice the size of a normal betta which is awkward... Has about 7-8 zebra stripes vertically from dorsal out... Has a funny looking mouth/nose, it looks more dolphin like. Very reflective in color, its that random green tint. Very active betta, has a personality of a dog or dolphin.
Another random thing is that his or her fins wiggles like a dog constantly, I am very unsure if this is a betta? Very transparent, can see guts, internals, and this isn't due to illness, this fish is like super happy as far as I can tell.. He or she also likes to eat a lot, not that normally for a betta, the size of this thing as repeated is quite large, and its always hunting for food, or thinking of it, I can tell.

I bought this Betta at Petco, because the dumbass Dragon Tail Betta from Petsmart decided to swallow a pebble. He was very peacock looking, but he was pretty dumb, I can tell for his dull personality. No offense to fish keepers!

Please assist!

Another random question, I just bought a Fluval 6 Gal for a potential ropefish/reedfish keep, should I keep the tank or refund it? What you guys think???


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*That's no betta.....*

It's a type of killifish & capable of ripping the fins/head off your betta. 

Not sure if it's a bayou or banded one. You do the research. 

The killifish I owned was "golden yellow" about 2.5" and was capable of eating WHOLE flies I swatted during the summer. 

It died when it leaped out the rear equipment cutouts & dried up like piece of jerky.

When you drop in a pellet during feeding, watch your killi torpedo himself @ the food. He'll be the betta to the food EVERY time. 

Very fast & will eat small fish like neons.

Consider yourself lucky, because I don't think they're sold as aquarium fish.


----------



## eMcEeNeSs (Jan 8, 2013)

I hate how the mystery was solved in less than an hour or so, how can Petco have a poor Killfish in a betta container, it makes no sense, on top of that, I thought he was special? What do you mean I should consider myself lucky sir, what are these fish sold as, just breeders?


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I don't think you can buy them for aquariums. That's why you are lucky. They're only found in the wild as far as I know. 

I wish I could get another healthy fry eating killifish but I don't think they would coexist with the bettas peacefully. 

I would trade you one of my betta fry/juvies for your killie if you were local. 

I'm sure someone local will trade you something for it.


----------



## eMcEeNeSs (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.google.com/search?q=.+Go...IKW_2QXnrIHQDA&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=1075


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*For your ropefish......*

Minimum Tank Size: 50 gallons

So your Fluval 6 would be too small.

Most of those rope fish/eels require large tanks of at least 40G. 

As for your killi.... I guess you have the opposite of the one I owned. I don't know which gender has stripes but I've never seen one before. 

The one I had was yellow/green.


----------



## eMcEeNeSs (Jan 8, 2013)

Senior Member, I think someone caught a Golden Wonder Killfish, and assumed it was a male betta and packaged it. Thank you for your knowledge, I am very thankful that I got a hold of one, he is quite active, and all the facts on the internet about this type of phylum is straight on. I need pellets now as you stated, just been feeding how Betta worms, I'm such a bad owner. I am going on a super pet shopping frenzy tomorrow with one of my colleague from college, will update! Thank you again for your knowledge, I'll update if he grows to 6 inches all of a sudden!


----------



## eMcEeNeSs (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, I will need a bigger tank, I donated mine to the apartment nextdoor, but I could possibly get another one very cheap or near free. I don't know if I am ready for a big set up, maybe just an upgrade for the Killfish when he grows. We'll see, thank you again very much!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Another reason I never got another killifish is....*

I fed mine at least 200 flies/moths/caterpillars before it mummified itself. Not exactly an easy task, but it did make it more fun to go outside in the backyard with the fly swatter. 

Don't feed them spiders, but any other non-poisonous insect the killifish will gladly consume with gusto. 

They're fun to have, but enjoy them while you can.... killies usually have a life span of maybe 2 years at the most.

BTW... You should call the store back to see if you can get some of your money back. Killi's are usually only about $2-$3 & a double tail bettas would be $6-$8.


----------



## eMcEeNeSs (Jan 8, 2013)

Damn this betta forum kicks, thanks so much, I will return to that Pet Co store to return my Fluval 6, and also ask about this refund. Thanks! I think I am just going to get another small Beta Tank, just for another personal. Other than, the refund on the Fluval would help me out with my vehicle funds. Thanks for all the advice! I might just do this all in one setting at the local store near my house, update pictures on my next random set up!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

This is actually the second time I've seen a striped panchax come out of a betta cup, oddly enough.
They are hilarious looking fish with those faces and my store always has a ton of them in-tank.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Where in the bay area are you and how could they mix that up? Don't the bettas sold at pet stores come from breeders or farms? This really doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha I was about to say that is a killifish. They get pretty big but they have tons of personality. Anything that can fit into their mouth they will eat and killifish have massive mouths for their size. 

Also they jump something shocking so you have to have everything covered on the top of your tank. I have lost several killies to jumping as they will find the tiniest gap. I gave up and just use cling wrap now. 

You could probably take it back to the store as it really isn't the product advertised that you have purchased.


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

Man! I have been looking for killies at all my lfs & you stumble onto one in Petco? lol I guess I'll try there next...


----------



## eMcEeNeSs (Jan 8, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Haha I was about to say that is a killifish. They get pretty big but they have tons of personality. Anything that can fit into their mouth they will eat and killifish have massive mouths for their size.
> 
> Also they jump something shocking so you have to have everything covered on the top of your tank. I have lost several killies to jumping as they will find the tiniest gap. I gave up and just use cling wrap now.
> 
> You could probably take it back to the store as it really isn't the product advertised that you have purchased.


Yeah this guy is uh like bigger than ever now, he has 4 bloodworms stuck in his mouth while trying to still feed on more bloodworms, it makes no sense. LOL! Well I think I enjoy their personality it kind of reminds me of myself. I'm going to keep him, and get another tank very soon. I went to 7 aquarium stores yesterday, and the nicest one that I hit up was called Neptunes in Milpitas,CA. They have a straight sea set up, but their plant and landscape set ups are crazy good. I will update on this Killi, till then I will be on vacation!


----------



## eMcEeNeSs (Jan 8, 2013)

BettaBaited said:


> Man! I have been looking for killies at all my lfs & you stumble onto one in Petco? lol I guess I'll try there next...


Yeah, and try to solve the mystery why the come in Betta containers!

This is the exact one, believe it or not ! =X

Who can solve the mystery?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Our local grocery store sells these guys under the name of "Panchax". I've been hoping to eventually get the space to keep them and get a male and a couple of females. I don't remember how much they sell them for though, next time I go into town, I'll double check.

Nice find, they're so neat looking!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's definatly not a betta... http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...AA&biw=768&bih=900#biv=i|23;d|7lxnBytvrG0PWM:


----------

